# Installing package failed



## George Mocanu (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello forum, new in town and some questions to ask. I installed pfSense, based on FreeBSD and now I want to install some packages to activate my Unifi AP but the download path of the resources is no longer available or I'm doing something wrong.

I activated secure shell and then in command prompt I typed the following, as you can see in the image attached.

Is my first attempt so I don't know how to make it work, but I'm a fast learner and I would appreciate your help.

Please see image. Many thanks.


----------



## getopt (Jan 10, 2015)

ftp.freebsd.org has no more packages-8.3-release as it has reached end of life. Now there are packages-8.4-release packages.
Or upgrade pfsense which should solve the problem too


----------



## George Mocanu (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok, I understand that, it's obvious from my attached image, but how can I make it to download the 8.3-release packages?

Thanks


----------



## getopt (Jan 10, 2015)

You could fetch the file manually from 8.4-RELEASE or from elsewhere and put it in the directory from where it is expected to be installed.
Upgrading Pfsense would fix the problem too, right?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 10, 2015)

Some problems here.

First, pfSense is not FreeBSD.  Yes, it is based on FreeBSD, but it is a stripped-down customized version of FreeBSD.  So standard FreeBSD solutions may not work on pfSense.  In general, asking questions on their forums will get more useful answers than asking here.

Second, the old packages are gone.  The old package system is gone.  These were the old commands with the underline in their name, like `pkg_add`.  The new package system is `pkg`.  The binary package format is different.  New packages only work with the new commands, and the new commands only work with the new packages.  On a standard FreeBSD version, the new package system must be installed, either from ports or from the stub `pkg` command.  No idea how that applies to pfSense.


----------



## kpa (Jan 11, 2015)

You can use some of the FreeBSD packages on pfSense (it used to be possible, not sure if it works with pkg(8) anymore) but it's not advised because the FreeBSD port maintainers are not keeping their ports pfSense compatible and things just might not work as expected. The proper way to install additional software on pfSense is to use the package manager that is accessible through the webgui. See https://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Package_Manager. If you have more questions you should ask them on the pfSense forums instead of here, pfSense is a very highly customized system for the purpose it fulfills and much of the standard advice for FreeBSD does not apply at all.


----------



## George Mocanu (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info, managed to make it happen, all is running smooth, the only thing I have to do now is to execute two lines on system reboot and power fail:

```
cd /usr/local/UniFi/lib
java -jar ace.jar start &
```
I tried to set a shellcmd but it only works with the second line and is an error as the script is not in root and it doesn't execute the `cd /usr` command


----------

